# Old Computer Question



## dask (Jan 1, 2020)

I can't remember when I got my Gateway PC but I'm fairly certain it was before wifi became omnipresent. I've looked all over settings and can't find any wireless reference. My Ethernet box has an antenna looking thing sticking out of it. Does this mean I can receive wifi through that if I call Century Link and order it? Is there some sort of card/chip or something I can attach to my computer to make it wifi compatible? Or am I outta luck? I'd like to get wifi for my tablet and iPad but don't want the extra expense if I can't use it for my PC. Any ideas or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## J Riff (Jan 1, 2020)

a dongle thingie, or looks like a usb thumbdrive maybe
i have a few i found, used to need them to connect early laptop


----------



## -K2- (Jan 1, 2020)

Well, I'm a little confused how your internet is set up (or do you simply want WiFi to connect devices?)... In any case, *yes*, you _possibly_ do not have WiFi in your Gateway PC, but, may have it. *Yes*, if you're using XP or newer, WiFi is already a part of the OS... BUT, you may not have the hardware as part of the PC. *Yes*, you can purchase an inexpensive WiFi USB adapter which you simply plug in, and it should set up _mostly_ automatically. *Yes*, if your ethernet box(?), I assume router, has an antenna, you're _likely_ already WiFi enabled (internet wise) in the home. Blah, blah, blah...

First off... how does your internet get inside your home? As an example, I use cable. The cable line runs to a cable modem. From the cable modem, it then connects via ethernet to a WiFi router. From that WiFi router, an ethernet cable runs to my PC. My PC communicates with other devices (like printers), by sending back to that router and from there to the remote device (I think...). Other devices such as phones and tablets, connect to the net by accessing that router WiFi signal.

So, how does yours all hook up? Also, do your other devices (like your tablet), already have access to the internet?

K2


----------



## dask (Jan 1, 2020)

I'll explain it the best I can. My internet comes into the house through a telephone line I used when I had dial up. From there it runs through a tangle of cords and wires I couldn't even begin to unravel leading to a router with four Ethernet ports and an antenna marked with the wifi symbol. I don't have wifi however. My phone bill says I'm only paying for "high speed internet" which I've always thought of as DSL. Anyway, my wife's laptop has wifi but it also has an Ethernet port so I can plug it into the router and go online in the house that way. If I want wifi I have to go to a coffee shop or the public library. Likewise with my tablet and iPad. But I'd like to upgrade to wifi only in the house if I can get my PC to handle wifi. I don't want to pay for high speed Ethernet for one device and shell out an additional amount for wifi just for my other two devices. I'm wondering since my PC is already connected to the internet with an Ethernet cable to my router and that router seems capable of receiving wifi, do I really need the wifi usb adapter? Couldn't I just call the telephone company and sign up for wifi and have it all work out automatically? (Am I a small mind with big dreams?) If not I'd gladly buy the adapter and upgrade to wifi that way if the adapter would actually work.


----------



## nixie (Jan 1, 2020)

I may be being a little dense, here in UK the majority of internet connections are via the telephone line,  the modem/router is capable of supplying both a wired and wireless connection. Check if your router is wireless enabled then you can decided to either carry on using the ethernet cable or buy a wireless adaptor.
You shouldn't have to pay for two different connections get a router that is capable of both.


----------



## Elckerlyc (Jan 1, 2020)

Wifi is a functionality of your router and unrelated to the type of internet account. If your router has a antenna, I assume you already have wifi available in your home. Theoretically. It needs to be activated, for which you need to access the router settings. How to do that depends on the brand and model of your router. If you have those you can search Google or Youtube, I'm sure you will find documentation there.
That's all basically, without any extra costs. Unless your router does not have Wifi and needs be replaced.

Once Wifi is enabled, your other devices can connect via Wifi while your PC remain connected by cable.


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 1, 2020)

Have you actually tried to set up wifi? I agree with the above. You've already got the capability in your router. Question is, do you have it in your PC?

On older PCs, if you look inside the control panel, there's an option to setup a wireless network.  If this is present, it probably means that it can connect remotely.

When setting up, (follow the wizard) you will create a special security code, which you can download to a memory stick. Does your router have a USB port? If yes, then you may be able to use the memory stick to activate your wifi connection to your PC.

P.S. If you need a password for your wifi, its probably on the back of the router.


----------



## -K2- (Jan 1, 2020)

@dask ; let's try this from a different angle since you seem hesitant to contact your ISP (internet service provider). With your Ipad charged, switch it on and then search for a network.  I've never used an Ipad, so, I'll just point you to the websearch I brought up: ipad search for network - Google Search

Try some of the instructions you'll find on those pages, and use the Ipad to search for a network.  If you find one, but aren't sure if it is yours or a neighbor's, simply unplug your router, leave it unplugged, and research using the Ipad. If it is gone, then you have it!  Once you confirm whether (or not) you have a wireless network already established, using your Ipad try to connect to it.

After we figure out if you have WiFi in the home already (since you're hesitant to call your ISP), then we can move on to getting your PC hooked up 

K2


----------



## dask (Jan 1, 2020)

Good idea unplugging the router. Should have thought of it myself. I did search the wifi settings with my Fire Tablet earlier this morning and found a network called myqwest8829 and since my router is from Qwest I typed in the password they gave me a long time ago to use if I ever bought another router from a store, and the password did light up as if it were legitimate  when I type it in but this only resulted in an authentication problem. All the other networks have other people's names obviously having nothing to do with me. Later today I will try unplugging the router (after I figure out exactly what to unplug, there's a lot of stuff back there) and see what happens.

I'm hesitant to call my ISP because I don't want to sign up for wifi if my PC won't get it and after checking settings as suggested by Foxbat I'm convinced it can't. I will need one of those dongles J Riff mentioned above. I will eventually contact them once I get some of this preliminary stuff straightened out. Thanks for all the tips and suggestions so far. It is much appreciated.


----------



## Alex The G and T (Jan 1, 2020)

You don't need to contact your ISP.  You already have wi-fi.

Wi-fi is a function of the router; not an additional ISP service.  

You already confirmed that the router has an antenna marked "wifi" and the network named with the brand-name of the router is almost certainly yours.


----------



## -K2- (Jan 1, 2020)

@dask ; I assume you're running Windows-XP or newer on your PC.  If so, WiFi is possible. That said, you don't have to run your PC from WiFi unless you want to. I don't (as I explained), but other devices (wireless things such as tablets) can access my wireless router connection.  I'm not sure how things work where you are... yet unlike cable-tv where you must pay for each unit connected (via its own converter box), internet access over a WiFi network is NOT item by item regulated... IOW, they don't charge for each PC, tablet, phone, etc.. Just the single connection.

From there, who you allow to access it is up to you (by setting up a password).  *First off, try unplugging your router* (just the power cord) and see if one of those wireless connections on your Ipad/tablet vanishes (or becomes disabled).  That will tell us a lot. Also, do you own the router, or are you renting it from your ISP?

K2


----------



## dask (Jan 1, 2020)

Alex The G and T said:


> You don't need to contact your ISP.  You already have wi-fi.
> 
> Wi-fi is a function of the router; not an additional ISP service.
> 
> You already confirmed that the router has an antenna marked "wifi" and the network named with the brand-name of the router is almost certainly yours.


This makes sense and I hope you are right, but to connect I need a password and the only password I have is the one Qwest gave me to use should I ever buy a new router in a store, and this password does not work. It only results in an "authentication problem." If myqwest8829 is indeed my door into wifi, I will be left with no other alternative than to call my ISP for some kind of assistance. (As far as I know, that is.)


----------



## dask (Jan 1, 2020)

-K2- said:


> @dask ; I assume you're running Windows-XP or newer on your PC.  If so, WiFi is possible. That said, you don't have to run your PC from WiFi unless you want to. I don't (as I explained), but other devices (wireless things such as tablets) can access my wireless router connection.  I'm not sure how things work where you are... yet unlike cable-tv where you must pay for each unit connected (via its own converter box), internet access over a WiFi network is NOT item by item regulated... IOW, they don't charge for each PC, tablet, phone, etc.. Just the single connection.
> 
> From there, who you allow to access it is up to you (by setting up a password).  *First off, try unplugging your router* (just the power cord) and see if one of those wireless connections on your Ipad/tablet vanishes (or becomes disabled).  That will tell us a lot. Also, do you own the router, or are you renting it from your ISP?
> 
> K2


K2, I have Windows 8.1 and I bought my router from Qwest when I switched from dial up to high speed/DSL. Later today I'll unplug the router and try to figure out which network is mine if I indeed have one.


----------



## -K2- (Jan 1, 2020)

dask said:


> K2, I have Windows 8.1 and I bought my router from Qwest when I switched from dial up to high speed/DSL. Later today I'll unplug the router and try to figure out which network is mine if I indeed have one.



If you have 8.1, your PC software is already setup for WiFi... If it (8.1) came on the PC, then the PC hardware likely is as well. That said... are you using the Gateway computer here, now?  If so, and if you don't wish to move it to another room, then you have nothing further to do regarding your PC's connection. So it is a matter of getting access with your other devices.

K2


----------



## dask (Jan 1, 2020)

-K2- said:


> If you have 8.1, your PC software is already setup for WiFi... If it (8.1) came on the PC, then the PC hardware likely is as well. That said... are you using the Gateway computer here, now?  If so, and if you don't wish to move it to another room, then you have nothing further to do regarding your PC's connection. So it is a matter of getting access with your other devices.
> 
> K2


My Gateway came with Vista. I switched to Windows 8 maybe five years ago or so and it automatically upgraded to 8.1 one night by itself. Honestly. Right now I'm using free wifi in a coffee shop on my iPad.


----------



## dask (Jan 1, 2020)

A friend of mine just wrote me this:"I'm afraid that just buying a router will not give you Wifi capability. You will need something from your carrier to bring the signal into your home. The router then spreads the signal throughout your house and makes it stronger." Is this in the ballpark?


----------



## Alex The G and T (Jan 1, 2020)

He already has the DSL modem and the router with wireless capability.


----------



## dask (Jan 1, 2020)

Okay, I unplugged the router and it appears "myquest8829" is my network as it disappeared when all the others remained. But I still need a password to access it and as far as I know I don't have one. So unless I'm mistaken I will have to call Century Link for help. Having wifi without access to it is no different from not having wifi at all.


----------



## Elckerlyc (Jan 1, 2020)

[QUOTE="dask, post: 2367709, member: 22538"
A ... and the only password I have is the one Qwest gave me to use should I ever buy a new router in a store ...

B ... and this password does not work. It only results in an "authentication problem.
[/QUOTE]

I find quote A a bit odd. Unless things go vastly different from where I live, every router comes with it's own default password (though they may all be the same for the same model). Giving you a password for a new router (of yet unknown model, but presumably the same brand) doesn't make much sense to me. 

As for B; this password you have is more likely needed when you want to access the router settings and not for making a Wifi-connection. If you have never used the Wifi capability of your router it is possible that security- and password-settings for Wifi has never been set-up.


----------



## dask (Jan 1, 2020)

Elckerlyc said:


> [QUOTE="dask, post: 2367709, member: 22538"
> A ... and the only password I have is the one Qwest gave me to use should I ever buy a new router in a store ...I find quote A a bit odd. Unless things go vastly different from where I live, every router comes with it's own default password (though they may all be the same for the same model). Giving you a password for a new router (of yet unknown model, but presumably the same brand) doesn't make much sense to me.



I was told by Qwest to make sure the router I bought (if I were to buy one) was ADSL 2+ compatible and gave me a username and password I would need to use it which I wrote down and taped to the CPU. Odd or not that's the way it was.


----------



## Ursa major (Jan 1, 2020)

Did the router not come with a set-up disk?

I recall the first time I got broadband - from AOL here in the UK over 10 years ago - and I had to connect my laptop to the router via an Ethernet cable**, run the disk and, later on in the process, set up the WiFi access. *I* had to set up the password password, and a name for the router, rather than using ones that AOL gave me.

On the router I'm using now -- from BT in 2013 -- I can't recall what I had to do to set it up... even though I've had to connect two laptops to it (and, more recently (okay, it was 2014), my TV): things have obviously got easier since the noughties (e.g. BT provided the Wireless SSID, plus the randomly generated Wireless Key and Admin Password).


** - The cable was about a metre or so long... and the WiFi connection would not work during set-up if the computer was closer than 1.5 meters to the router. (Luckily, I was using a laptop, so could easily move it away from the router at the relevant point in the process....)


----------



## Danny McG (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## -K2- (Jan 1, 2020)

dask said:


> I was told by Qwest to make sure the router I bought (if I were to buy one) was ADSL 2+ compatible and gave me a username and password I would need to use it which I wrote down and taped to the CPU. Odd or not that's the way it was.



Taped to the CPU? If so, take it off and move it somewhere else first off. Next, if your ISP is supplying you with the router, call them up and ask them how to reset it (you are paying them for service), they should also have folks who can walk you through all of it. If you purchased the router yourself, type the name/brand and model number (*NOT* specific information otherwise like MAC codes) here and I'll see about a manual online.  You're paying for the service, and you have a WiFi router, might as well make use of it.  As a group, we'll get you there, yet it doesn't sound like you need to buy anything else.

K2


----------



## dask (Jan 2, 2020)

-K2- said:


> Taped to the CPU? If so, take it off and move it somewhere else first off. Next, if your ISP is supplying you with the router, call them up and ask them how to reset it (you are paying them for service), they should also have folks who can walk you through all of it. If you purchased the router yourself, type the name/brand and model number (*NOT* specific information otherwise like MAC codes) here and I'll see about a manual online.  You're paying for the service, and you have a WiFi router, might as well make use of it.  As a group, we'll get you there, yet it doesn't sound like you need to buy anything else.
> 
> K2


Going to call Century Link Friday after my dental appointment and try to do as you suggest. My router came from Qwest but I opted to buy it rather than rent it endlessly into the future.


----------



## DannMcGrew (Jan 2, 2020)

Try this website   to gain access to your Quest router.    Depending on the model there may not even be a password.    But this site should help your figure it out.





__





						Qwest Passwords
					

The largest list of Qwest Passwords on the internet.



					portforward.com


----------



## DannMcGrew (Jan 2, 2020)

If you just want a plain vanilla wifi USB adapter.   I've got an old one here someplace  (probably the same age as your computer lol)   I'd send to you.  It's not serving any purpose here.


But I'd like to go back to square one.     Re-reading your original post leads me to mention that   having and using wifi with your tablet  and/or Ipad does not require you to use wifi with your PC.   Indeed using an ethernet cable with the PC is generally preferable for speed and reliability.    For example,  my PC is connected to my router by cable at the same time my printer is connected wifi as is my tablet and my internet radio.   Your router should provide both services simultaneously.


----------



## dask (Jan 2, 2020)

Foxbat said:


> P.S. If you need a password for your wifi, its probably on the back of the router.


No password on the back but then it occurred to me: how about underneath. Guess what? SUCCESS!!! There it was. And it worked! I have wifi in the house and never knew it and now have access to it. Not with my PC but that's okay. I have it for my phone, iPad, tablet and laptop. Thank you all, and especially Foxbat, for moving me in the right direction. I am very grateful.


----------



## tinkerdan (Jan 2, 2020)

It is possible that the username and password you have are for setting up the router itself.
If that's the case the you would have to know the ip address of the router and use that in a webpage as the url and log into the router.
This will allow you to change the settings in the device and view whether the device is wifi ready.
However if this is an older router it might not be able to reflect your actual service speeds and in some cases the amount of setup utility is less and you might have to search for the default usernames and passwords.

However if the wifi name shows up in your wifi devices search and it is the same as the username  that is on your information slip--then that is a bit puzzling.

Usually for the router info you would have a username and password that only you should know  that allows you to log into the setup on the device(router).

That said; the WiFi would have a separate username and password.

If it is the WiFi User Name and Password on that slip you have then I would suggest looking at the router and see if there is a sticker that has a user name and Password (or at least a password) that came with the device. If not you might have to search the web for the default username and password for that device.

There also should be a reset button in the event that someone set a username and password that was different from the default.

You really need to be able to see the setup in the router because you need information from that to successfully connect to the WiFi.
This is especially so if the router is older.
In the setup.
There will be some form of encryption being used for security and I would guess that it is that which is causing a problem
Each device connecting to the WiFi has to use that same encryption when passing the password and most newer device might attempt to connect [let's say with 124bit encryption rather than the 64 bit encryption being used by the older router.] That's a basic notion and it is a bit more complicated;however if the router is using  xyz named encryption the devices need to send in xyz or whatever name that the router is using.

If all your devices are new and if all you want is a WiFi connection to your service you should be able to buy an inexpensive WiFi router or WiFi access point[some routers can be turned into access points read the manual]; however this all hinges on you understanding how to set the devices up properly. That said a new access point would more likely be already defaulting to something compatible with newer devices.

Either way you would just have to setup the wireless access point to connect to your internal IP address and then it will allow your WiFi ready devices to connect. 

As far as turning the old computer into a WiFi device- that might require a new network card with WiFi built into it if the vista did not have that when you bought it. Finding a compatible card for that machine might be difficult however if the Win 8.1 install went properly it should just involve buying a card compatible with the slots on your computer and Win 8.1.

I do think that if you don't want to mess with support from the ISP that the Router/Access Point might be the easiest route toward getting WiFi to work for your WiFi ready devices--However it still contains a learning curve that is best if someone can stand over your shoulder and walk you through it the first time.  It can be done by reading all the manuals and doing searches on the internet--however reading is not an option in this instance, it is a necessity.

[Avoiding contacting the ISP necessitates that you continue using their old router which means the access point would connect by cable to that router and its external browsing speed will be limited by the speed of service that that old router can deliver. You might want to consider seeing what you need to update our present router to make the fullest use of the services you are getting(Just a thought).]


----------



## dask (Jan 2, 2020)

Thanks tinkerdan. When I signed up for high speed with Qwest and they sent me the router no one ever told me if I ever got a wireless device I could use my router for it. This is completely new to me. The username Qwest assigned me was always in settings (I guess) but I had no clue it was for me. Finding the password on the bottom of the router was to me the most important discovery since stellar red shift. And it completely caught me flat footed. I'm still in shock it fell into place the way it did. If it were any more complicated I'd be pulling what little hair I have left out by the fistfuls.  I do appreciate all the time and effort you put into your above post.


Alex The G and T said:


> You don't need to contact your ISP.  You already have wi-fi.
> 
> Wi-fi is a function of the router; not an additional ISP service.
> 
> You already confirmed that the router has an antenna marked "wifi" and the network named with the brand-name of the router is almost certainly yours.


You were right of course. I just couldn't figure out why until hours of confusion and frustration went by.


----------



## Alex The G and T (Jan 2, 2020)

Congratulations, dask.  Sometimes it takes a village. (idiot)

As you say, my router came with a card with the name of the network and the password.  I keep the card in my "Spare keys" drawer.

Whenever I have a guest who requests access to the wi-fi; I hand them the card, "The top line is the network, the bottom line is the password."

Presto.


----------



## KiraAnn (Jan 23, 2020)

I would add that if the Ethernet is 100mps or even gigabit, that is actually faster than WiFi.


----------

